# Solved: New Samsung computer/Windows 8/IE 10 - Problems



## luvs2collect (Jul 20, 2013)

I just purchased a new Samsung laptop series 3 model NP355E7C-A01US with windows 8 and internet explorer 10 preinstalled. 
After several attempts in asking Samsung for a recovery disc (which shouldn't they come with your computer?), I finally received an answer. I was told that they do not have one available yet. I actually purchased this computer from HSN and I have had problems from day one. But since I am not a computer expert, I didn't know there was something wrong with the computer and not me, since I had never used windows 8. By the time I ordered a windows 8 book I was over the 30 days for HSN to help me. Not nice! Since the software suite Gold - Vol. II (19 software titles) either don't mesh with this operating system or the certificates are expired. It literally has been one problem after another. I really don't know what to do or where to turn. I am just hoping that a really nice person out there is willing to help me. Since most of the help has been websites selling antivirus or something.

Here are the main problems and just things in general that I have noticed.

The first day I opened the computer to try to use it was May 1, 2013.

1. under user profiles/profiles stored on this computer the first profile is default profile size/ 1.36 MB, type/local, status/local and date/5/1/2013
under that is my profile
then just now as I was typing this I tried to get on the network (in safe mode/w network) and it won't let me.
It said that Google search can't be opened using the Built-in administrator account.
I switched to google as my default search provider because I can't use IE 10 safely due to redirecting.
Either to hsrd.yahoo or I have also noticed about:blank. SEE #7

2. Driver Name: c_swdevice.inf

3. SAMSUNG_REC2
under system properties/system protection/protection settings listed as a available drive protection is off

4. SAMSUNG_REC2
under system properties/protection settings/available drives/ protection off

5. you cant remove account unknown (S-1-15-3-4096) because this object is inheriting permissions from its parent. to remove account unknown ( ) you must prevent this object from inheriting permissions. turn off the option for inheriting permissions, and then try removing account unknown ( ) again.permissions for yahoo.

6. Device SWD\DAFUPnPProvider\uuid:20165A8B-8DD0-7E79-6DD6-E9DE683A0D9F was configured.
Driver Name: c_swdevice.inf
Class GUID: {62F9C741-B25A-46CE-B54C-9BCCCE08B6F2}

7. I can't set my default homepage to yahoo because http://samsung13.msn.com is there. I have no clue what this is or
how to get rid of it. I do know that when I go to yahoo I get this hsrd.yahoo or us.lrd.yahoo. GOES WITH #1

8. I don't know if this is normal or not - under computer management (local) WMI control /services and applications/properties/advanced/it shows default namespace for scripting: 
root\cimv2

9. administrative tools/all control panel items/system configuration/registry editor/default for mostly all shows 
REG_SZ

10. In the InPrivate settings I noticed now it shows about:inprivate

I would sincerely appreciate any help in this matter, I obviously am not a person that knows alot about computers. I listed
the items above because I thought it might give a clue as to what is wrong.

Thank you,
Karen

Also, if I do refresh windows 8, do I need the recovery disc?

I have also reset internet explorer settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> After several attempts in asking Samsung for a recovery disc (which shouldn't they come with your computer?),


 most PCs now do not supply recovery DVDs - few exceptions, - and you are expected to make the recovery DVDs yourself from a program on the machine - during the first startup , you are often prompted to create the DVDs
However, you appear to have received an answer from samsung, although rather surprising response

1. I would use IE10 desktop and not metro
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57405765-75/ie10-in-windows-8-metro-style-vs-desktop-style/
OR in fact I would use google chrome, i find it so much easier and less cluttered then IE
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/



> Also, if I do refresh windows 8, do I need the recovery disc?


 yes,
but you may be able to do a restore to when first installed 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc

tutorial for windows 8
http://www.gcflearnfree.org/windows8/1


----------

